# Expecting Babies Any Day Now!UPDATED!



## MiniRexGirl (May 18, 2011)

I am so EXCITED! 
I bred two does 28 days ago (my first breedings by the way) and today the older one started building a nest and is lactating! The great thing about this is, not only is she 3 years old, but during previous palpating sessions she never really seemed promising. Whereas the younger doe (11 months) still has not shown much interest in her straw (other then as food) and has not started lactating but she was the one who was always more promising when palpated. Hopefully though that will change in the next few days and she will start showing the proper signs of a doe preparing for kits. 
I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! 

Pictures of my older doe making way for her upcoming kits. 






















Updates to Come!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 18, 2011)

Awww, can't wait!!!


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, same here!


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

I hope everything goes well  .


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!  Me To!


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 20, 2011)

Well, my older doe hasn't had any babies yet, we are thinking she is experiencing a false pregnancy but today is only day 31 so she has at least one more day to kindle. However if it is a false pregnancy I will re-breed her on Tuesday. And if nothing again I will retire her. 








On a brighter note..........





My younger doe KINDLED! 

Early this morning-5/20/11 StarStruck's Nora gave birth to 7 kits by StarStruck's Ardeo! 

2 Brokens, 4 Blacks or Blues (unsure at this point), and 1 Possible Chocolate!

The Two Brokens





Two of the Blacks/Blues





The Two Other Blacks/Blues and the Possible Chocolate





All The Babies!







If any experienced Mini breeder out there would like to throw in some colors then by all means please do so.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 21, 2011)

Now all that needs to happen is Nora needs to keep all of them alive and healthy!  This is a big litter (especially for her first) and so she may have trouble. HOPING that she DOESN'T!


----------



## flemish lops (May 23, 2011)

congrats


----------



## terri9630 (May 24, 2011)

I've got a doe that consistently delivers on day 34 so I'd give her a few more days to be sure.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, we gave her a bit and yesterday she was put back in with the buck because she looked so upset (sitting in her nest box with her mouth stuffed with hay and straw). She accepted him readily and so if all goes well we will have babies from her around the 20th of June. 
Other babies are still doing well!


----------



## shellz131 (May 25, 2011)

just wondering what your older doe is..I am new to the rabbit world and I recently got a nice doe that looks just like her


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 25, 2011)

All of my rabbits are Mini Rex. That older doe is a "Smutty" Red Mini Rex.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is a new picture! Taken at 11 days. They are all happy, healthy and Fat! This first time doe is doing a GREAT job!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww cute! That brown one really stands out, I just love his color


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! We think that one and one of the blacks are the only does in the litter. Though we won't know for sure for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 8, 2011)

Awe!! What cuties!! 

We found a nest of 4 baby cotten tails in our garden, we'd killed a rattler in the yard the day before and had seen other snakes around, plus we're afraid to water the garden b/c we thought me might drown them. We have been raising them, sadly we're down to one kit. I will try to get a pic, I think he turned a week-11 days old today.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Here are my babies at 18 days old! They are so cute and cuddly! They will make great pet/show animals to whoever buys them. Unfortunately I can't keep any of them because I am currently unemployed and they are my only source of income. 

Rose Petal's Chocolate Chunk "Chunky"-Buck?





Rose Petal's Nabisco-Buck?





Rose Petal's Starbucks-Buck?





Rose Petal's Moxie Java "Moxie"-Doe?





Rose Petal's Oreo Milkshake "Oreo"-Buck?





Rose Petal's Keebler-Buck?





Rose Petal's Eclair "Clair"-Doe?





To inquire on any of these little cuties please visit my website!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 11, 2011)

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> Here are my babies at 18 days old! They are so cute and cuddly! They will make great pet/show animals to whoever buys them. Unfortunately I can't keep any of them because I am currently unemployed and they are my only source of income.
> 
> Rose Petal's Chocolate Chunk "Chunky"-Buck?
> http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu241/JocelynRoseG/Rabbits/ChocolateChunk.jpg
> ...


Oreo is my favorite!  What a cutie poo!! 

~ Aspen


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, he's the favorite among my sisters as well.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 11, 2011)

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, he's the favorite among my sisters as well.


It's easy to see why!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 20, 2011)

awww, they are all very cute.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, I evaluated them to other day (at 6 weeks old) and they are all show quality with each having just one fault that I could see! I am so proud of their parents. They really complimented each other well and the mom did a great job with this being her first litter. Now she has to work on getting back into condition for a show next month. (My FIRST!) Can't Wait! I will probably end up showing most of the babies there as well as I have not had many people interested. Excited to see how they do!


----------



## greymane (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck.  We just adopted (became foster parents, more correctly) to ten Mini Rexes.  We are pretty excited.


----------

